# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Acceso a asociaciones

## tramp

Hoy he leído algo en el foro que me ha dejado helado : "Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico: Por desgracia no. La falta de ingresos en casa me impide inscribirme en el AVI (Asociacion Valenciana de Ilusionismo) pero sí me gustaría."

Yo se que en esta vida, todo hay que ganárselo, entiendo que las asociaciones de magos, pidan unos requisitos, como : nivel mínimo, demostración de interés real, conocimientos previos, aptitudes etc, para acceder a ellas.
Al fin y al cabo lo que se va a compartir es un bien preciado, que no se puede ir desvelando a cualquiera que no tenga un compromiso. 
Pero me duele que el poseer más o menos poder adquisitivo, pueda limitar el acceso a la mejora de su arte, a quien esté realmente interesado en mejorar y avanzar.

Me gustaría proponer a las asociaciones de magos, algo que aquí en mi tierra hace una asociación, y que me parece genial. 

Ellos dan cursos, seminarios etc, de diferentes actividades creativas. Teatro, cine, escritura etc etc, en todas sus facetas. Y lo que buscan es simplemente gente con talento. De manera que si alguien no tiene talento ni aptitud, se le recomienda que no "malgaste" su dinero allí,  pero si tiene aptitud y talento, se le admite, y si no puede pagar, lo que se hace es asignarle tareas como : trabajar en el bar de la asociación,  limpieza,  ayuda a profesores en talleres etc. Para así pagar sus clases. 

Me encantaría que esto no cayera en saco roto. Y que el dinero no fuera un hándicap, para que alguien con cualidades e interés,  no pudiera acceder al perfeccionamiento de su arte.

----------


## MagNity

Creo que mas de una asociación busca la manera para que en casos concretos, las personas que no puedan permitírselo si puedan formar parte de la asociación. Yo conozco algún caso en varías asociaciones. Tambien es verdad que implica que la persona que quiere acceder no se limite a preguntar precio y no comentarlo, porque evidentemente seremos magos pero no videntes, jjejeje.

----------


## Altareum

Hablando del tema (aunque el hilo es un poco viejo).
Alguien conoce alguna asociación en Badalona o en su defecto Badalona? O bien grupos que hagan juntadas, meetups, o lo que se haga en estos días.
No hace mucho que vivo en Barcelona, y menos aún que estoy con tiempo para dedicarle a otras actividades.

----------

